# New Posts are acting strange?



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 4, 2006)

I switched from the old Thread/Forum Read Marking system (Inactivity/Cookie Based) to the recommended new system (Database (automatic forum marking)). After the initial strange behavior the first time you look for new posts, it should be fine.

This allows you to mark certain forums read, while leaving others marked unread.

It does add some performance hits to the server, however, it should be mostly minor.


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 5, 2006)

I don't like it, old system is much prefered.

I tend to browse the site based on the "New Posts" and this method removes them from that list as I read them.  Sometimes I like to go back to them and they are gone from that list now.

I suppose the "Today's posts" is an option, but I'd vote to go back to the old method, especially since it is less server intensive


----------



## bignick (Feb 5, 2006)

I agree


----------



## Lisa (Feb 5, 2006)

ditto.  Confused the heck outta me.


----------



## michaeledward (Feb 5, 2006)

I thought that once all of the 495 New Threads were read, it would work itself out .... but .... I'm not liking it either.


----------



## Brother John (Feb 5, 2006)

Gotta say I agree!
Doable, but I much prefer the other.
Andrew Green spoke my own words before I thought them in this matter.

Your Brother
John


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 5, 2006)

Ok, I reverted it back. Things will be weird again, until your cookies resync. If there are problems, do the standard clear cache and cookies, then logout then in again. It'll zero you out and should be back to normal after that.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 5, 2006)

Yay!


----------



## michaeledward (Feb 5, 2006)

Thank you ...


----------

